# Like us on Facebook please!



## Arizona Sulcata (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey everyone! I'd appreciate it if everyone went to my site arizonasulcata.webs.com and like my page on Facebook! Thanks everyone!


----------



## pryncesssc (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm a little late, but I liked and shared on my wall . Good luck !!


----------



## DanaLachney (Feb 27, 2012)

It won't let me open the page it says server not found


----------



## wellington (Feb 27, 2012)

I would if I could. But I don't and won't do Facebook. This forum is as much as I will do on the Internet. Except shop of course


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Feb 27, 2012)

pryncesssc said:


> I'm a little late, but I liked and shared on my wall . Good luck !!



Thank you very much!


----------



## froghaven5 (Apr 7, 2012)

Just shared your page on my page http://www.facebook.com/AlmostAZoo


----------



## Laura (Apr 7, 2012)

post the link here and make it easier!


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Apr 7, 2012)

froghaven5 said:


> Just shared your page on my page http://www.facebook.com/AlmostAZoo



Thank you I appreciate that! 

Here is the link but its the mobile version... I'll hopefully put up the regular version tomorrow!

http://m.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=138177816301879&__user=1186380788


----------



## Arizona Sulcata (Apr 13, 2012)

Here is the link! Like my page to see future deals and get up to date on what we have available! Thanks everyone! 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Arizona-Sulcata/138177816301879?ref=tn_tnmn


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 2, 2012)

I'll hop on Bowser's Facebook page and check it out. You can see his page by clicking on the picture in my signature


----------

